# Forum issues?



## VenusEnvy

Is everything ok with the forum? For the past two days now, it's been really slow. I mean, really slow. The forum page will take like 10 minutes to load. Well, after 10 mintues, I give up, and wait a while.

Today, when I tried to go to the forum page, I received a weird message. I wish I knew how to copy the image/page, but all I knew how to copy was the words. Here they are:



> There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.




Is it just me?


----------



## Jana337

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Is everything ok with the forum? For the past two days now, it's been really slow. I mean, really slow. The forum page will take like 10 minutes to load. Well, after 10 mintues, I give up, and wait a while.
> 
> Today, when I tried to go to the forum page, I received a weird message. I wish I knew how to copy the image/page, but all I knew how to copy was the words. Here they are:
> 
> Is it just me?



No, I tried connecting from several locations worldwide through a proxy server and I always got the same message. Don't worry.

Jana


----------



## beatrizg

I had the same problem today, Venus.


----------



## panjandrum

I have noticed this occasionally for the last week or so. It seems worst when posting. I wondered if WR were just trying to discourage me


----------



## zebedee

My server's actually been working faster than usual. Hmmm...


----------



## mkellogg

I've noticed a few issues every once in a while, but I can't seem to track down the source of the problems...  I'll keep looking.

Mike


----------



## Alundra

I have the same problem. And I received the same weird message that Venus twice (yesterday and today)

Alundra.


----------



## zebedee

Mike Kellogg's just rebooted the server about 2 minutes ago. It should work better now.


----------



## suzzzenn

> There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.


 
Just for the record, I got the same message for about an hour yesterday. There was an e-mail link to you, Mike, if this happens again would you like us to send you an e-mail? 

Susan


----------



## cuchuflete

Hi Susan...If there is a problem, it never hurts to communicate, or even over-communicate.  Normally if there is a server problem, one or more of the Mods contacts Mike...but we do sleep and take days off!  So your help is certainly appreciated.

A couple of obvious things to try before e-mailing Mike...be sure that you don't have a general slowdown caused by your ISP...just check the refresh speed for another site.

You may also wish to email or IM to another forero in another country to see if they too are experiencing the problem.  

There are multiple servers, and tonight one of them had a problem.  This left all of us with access to the WR dictionaries, but the main forum server, as Zeb mentioned, needed a reboot.  
Thanks,
Cuchu


----------



## mkellogg

Apparently these problems have been occurring to many of the forums using vBulletin software since the middle of this month.  I changed a few things just a 15 minutes ago.  Hopefully these "fixes" will help.

As for sending me an email when you get an error.  Please no.  I already get an email for each database error message that you see!  So you can imagine that I've received a few hundred emails over the last few days!

Mike


----------



## mkellogg

Well, it just happened again.  I guess the fixes didn't work.


----------



## mkellogg

I think I've fixed the issue.  Knock on wood.

Mike


----------



## SusieQ

I've been having some problems, but I am not sure if it is my browser or not, because I have not had any problems with any other page.  The thing is that sometimes when I try to post a reply it gives me that error page that says that the server was not found and when I click on "refresh" (which usually solves it very well) the next message I get is one that says that I have the wrong thread or something like that and I cannot post my reply.  
It doesn't happen all the time, but it does happen quite often for it to be an issue for me.  It has been happening for the past couple of days.  Hopefully  I won't have any problems today.
Just thought you ought to know.
P.S. It just happened right now trying to post this reply.
got this message
"Invalid Thread specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the webmaster"
Is there anything I can do from here to prevent this?


----------



## mkellogg

Hi SusieQ,
If it IS a browser issue, then you can often fix it by clearing the cache (under options) in the web browser.  But the server has been having troubles lately, so I'm not sure that the problem is with your browser.
Mike


----------



## gotitadeleche

> Is everything ok with the forum? For the past two days now, it's been really slow. I mean, really slow. The forum page will take like 10 minutes to load. Well, after 10 mintues, I give up, and wait a while.
> 
> Today, when I tried to go to the forum page, I received a weird message. I wish I knew how to copy the image/page, but all I knew how to copy was the words. Here they are:
> 
> 
> Quote:
> There seems to have been a slight problem with the database.
> Please try again by pressing the refresh button in your browser.
> 
> An E-Mail has been dispatched to our Technical Staff, who you can also contact if the problem persists.
> 
> We apologise for any inconvenience.



I guess it hasn't been fixed yet. I am having the same problems.


----------



## gotitadeleche

Ooooops...sorry for posting twice. I had so much trouble getting the post to go out, I didn't know it went twice. Please eliminat one.

Again, very sorry 

*EDIT: Duplicate post deleted at your request.*


----------



## mzsweeett

Yes, I am having alot of the same problems posting here too!! Is there a bug in the website?? Wow...and I thought it was only me.....

Please someone who knows of these mysterious things help us!!!



Sweet T.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Just for the record: I can't see the last post on any thread, nor my own posts, nor the original post on threads with 0 replies. Gives me the creeps to see that blank page...


----------



## germinal

I have been having problems very similar to those mentioned above intermittently over the past month or so.    In several instances I have not been able to access the website (afternoons mostly) or when I have managed to get in, things have been sometimes far too slow in loading to be useful.      

The problem is not at my end as I have accessed other sites (as a test) without problems.

Germinal.


.


----------



## panjandrum

gotitadeleche said:
			
		

> Ooooops...sorry for posting twice. I had so much trouble getting the post to go out, I didn't know it went twice. Please eliminat one.
> 
> Again, very sorry


Gotit:  I had the same problem for a while, but it went away last week.  If you click edit on your own post you will be able to delete it yourself.


----------



## garryknight

panjandrum said:
			
		

> If you click edit on your own post you will be able to delete it yourself.


Too late, in this case. A moderator has already struck.


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, I haven't been able to fix the problems yet.  I'm going to have to take the forums down for a while tonight to try some other things to fix it.

Mike


----------



## alc112

I think when the forum was in the other hosting, server or I don't know what These problems weren't. So I wonder if it is possible to move the forum to the old server. Maybe it would be better.
just a suggestion.
Regards


----------



## gotitadeleche

panjandrum said:
			
		

> Gotit:  I had the same problem for a while, but it went away last week.  If you click edit on your own post you will be able to delete it yourself.



Thank you Panjandrum for the tip, I will try to keep that in mind for next time. And thank  you Garryknight for eliminating my extra post.


----------



## cuchuflete

Ladies and Gentlemen....thanks for the reports. The erractic behaviour of the forum software over the past few weeks is now well documented. It has been the same for all of us...things usually work well, but then, inexplicably, they don't. Let's give Mike and the folks from vBulletin a chance to diagnose and correct the problems. 

Thanks again,
Cuchu.


PS-please don't report that you had the same problems that have already been described, unless of course that venting helps ameliorate your frustration.


----------



## alc112

HI!!!
Today at 7:25 Am, this window appeared:.
http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs35&d=05262&f=12.JPG


----------



## mkellogg

I think that getting rid of the search feature has fixed the issue.  Unfortunately, we don't have the search feature now! (Except for the Google search below.)

Give me some time to find a way to make it all work.

Alc, it sounds like you should scan your computer with an anti-spyware scanner.  You can use this one for free: http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx
(Actually, all Windows users should download and use this...)

Mike


----------



## germinal

mkellogg said:
			
		

> I think that getting rid of the search feature has fixed the issue. Unfortunately, we don't have the search feature now! (Except for the Google search below.)
> 
> Give me some time to find a way to make it all work.
> 
> Alc, it sounds like you should scan your computer with an anti-spyware scanner. You can use this one for free: http://www.microsoft.com/athome/security/spyware/software/default.mspx
> (Actually, all Windows users should download and use this...)
> 
> Mike


 

I notice that the New Posts feature is not available now - has this gone the way of the Search feature or will it be restored?      


Germinal

.


----------



## VenusEnvy

germinal said:
			
		

> I notice that the New Posts feature is not available now - has this gone the way of the Search feature or will it be restored?


Look here, begin on post #5.


----------



## germinal

VenusEnvy said:
			
		

> Look here, begin on post #5.


 

Thanks Venus - I missed that - which is why I find_  New Posts _so useful.   


Germinal.


.


----------

